# K&N Air Intake



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

k&n only has one type available for the 1.8l motor. its just an upgraded filter thats designed to be straight replacement for the stock one. you will get better performance.


----------



## idonolaundry (Dec 1, 2010)

what kind of better performance?


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

K&N has no dyno results on thier website for this application. I doubt anyone here has ever done a dyno comparison before and after.....my best guess on power improvement would an increase of no more than 10 hp.....probably more like 3-5 horsepower.

MHF


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the filter replacement is barely 1hp, less than 1whp for sure
not really worth replacing, wait for a full intake system


----------

